# Can I get a copy of my police clearance from UBER?



## ILA147 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi everyone

I joined UBER almost six month ago, as everyone know UBER check the criminal history I was wondering whether I can get a copy of that from UBER? if so how?
thanks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

C


ILA147 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I joined UBER almost six month ago, as everyone know UBER check the criminal history I was wondering whether I can get a copy of that from UBER? if so how?
> thanks


Contact the background check company that Uber uses.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I automatically received a copy thru email after it was completed.


----------



## FoxFire (Oct 1, 2017)

I got mine. It only showed 5 of my 8 DWI's, so I was good to go with Uber.


j/k


----------

